# PDF



## seminole wind

I know next to nothing about PDF. I'm lucky I can take a file and upload it to my pc, then send it to a PDF converter, and get it back. Then I send them to this lawyer and he says they are too big, has to be separate files, one of my pages was out of order.......... I don't know how to fix that.

So I email ask him if I can overnight all the documents. He says no , they all have to be sent in PDF form to the court.

I email again and I say, I just wanted a divorce. Not how to learn secretarial skills without help. I don't know much about pdf. Don't you have a secretary? Had I known it would be this frustrating I would not have started.

So lets see what he says now.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Need to print it somewhere so that When u scan it, you should be able
To pick the size of the scan resolution. Then u email a smaller file. Does that make sense? No reason why u can’t overnight and let the lawyer scan it to the court filing system


----------



## seminole wind

Thing is I scanned it letter size, converted to pdf for letter size, and sized it to letter size. I think it's his computer not mine. 

Anyone can file in Florida. And I'm not paying filing fees until he's got all my paperwork the same size.


----------



## dawg53

Computers, dont you love them? I dont know anything about them, except to turn the thing on and look things up, and get lucky to post a pic or two in this forum once in awhile.

I lost my wireless connection the other day and couldnt get online. My laptop normally resets the wireless adaptor autmatically and it didnt do it. It said I needed to connect the ethernet cord to the router.
My wife's computer was working fine. She tried fixing mine to no avail. I attached the ethernet cord and it worked fine, but it was too short for me to sit in my chair. 
I bought a 25 foot ethernet cord at Best Buy down the road and it worked great.

The next morning I decided to remove the ethernet cord from my laptop and the wireless works! It's been two days and everything is working fine. I'm keeping the ethernet cord just in case.
Maybe I hit a wrong button or something, I'm really good at that.


----------



## havasu

My dumb baby Dell has a small wifi button, that if I hit, shuts me down. I can't ever find that stupid little button.


----------



## chickenqueen

It's nice to know I'm not all alone and lost in computer world,Dawg.Mine needs updates but the memory is full and I don't know how to make space.I don't have anything important on it and I started deleting everything-One Drive,most apps,all pictures,etc.I think I deleted too much and still don't have enough space.I do get messages EVERYDAY to put the One Drive back on.Since it seems they want me to do it really bad,I'm leaving it off.I don't even know what it does but it's been a few months and I'm still alive and I can still come here.Obviously,I don't need it regardless what the e-mails said.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

I work on computers every day, so I have to play tech lady sometimes to figure out what the issue is! if all else fails, delete your cookies and browing history, restart and then see where you fall!


----------



## seminole wind

I could swear mine eats a few pictures now and then!

Jim a lot can be solved by a boot so a lot of stuff resets. Mine says no wifi too after the electric goes out. If you right click on the wifi symbol, you can troubleshoot- it's usually the dumb pc forgot to turn the wifi back on. Or left click, bring up your modem name and click on it to see if it's on. If my power goes out, I end up having to unplug the modem, then plug it back in so it resets. 

I get a nice list of stuff if I press the "window" button and the x button.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I could swear mine eats a few pictures now and then!
> 
> Jim a lot can be solved by a boot so a lot of stuff resets. Mine says no wifi too after the electric goes out. If you right click on the wifi symbol, you can troubleshoot- it's usually the dumb pc forgot to turn the wifi back on. Or left click, bring up your modem name and click on it to see if it's on. If my power goes out, I end up having to unplug the modem, then plug it back in so it resets.
> I get a nice list of stuff if I press the "window" button and the x button.


Right Karen. I rebooted with no luck. I also deleted cookies, history, used CC cleaner on everything including registry without luck. I ran the Webroot SecureAnywhere anti malware/virus stuff also.
There is a wifi symbol key at the top of the keyboard. I pressed "Fn" and then the wifi symbol at the same time. Maybe that's what reconnected my laptop with the wifi adaptor, I dont know. Just as long as it's working is fine by me


----------



## seminole wind

Go to settings, Network/internet, then status. That should tell you what you're connected to or if you are. Or right click on the symbol for Wi-Fi in the bottom right corner. You can trouble shoot from there.


----------



## CFAdmin

I keep the wifi on all my machines. We pay per gig, so it helps keep the cost down. Work CPU gets shut down when I'm done, personal fires up then. Playstation stays off when not in use. Phone is on data only.


----------



## seminole wind

Austin, your life sounds wifi-complicated!!!
It's unfortunate that I can't count the amount of hours/days to learn all I have . It's unfortunate that I never remember how to repeat the actions. I should write the instructions down for everything. 

Well, as per pdf. Atty has asked me to resend papers 5 different times for too large, not pdf, not in order, not sent to his portal as separate files, sent to his portal as separate files. 
So I asked him for a refund. He said he would refund $100. I paid $400. I asked him to send me half. If he doesn't, I'll go thru Paypal , then thru Visa (2 separate payments). He wanted cash for a filing fee of $400 (which it is) but cash? I never sent it (via a deposit in his account). What I thought I was paying him for was sending me paperwork to sign notarized and send back, then he would file it via a court system portal electronically. Which means no real work for him. 

I've been online with Pasco County filing for disillusion of marriage and their paperwork is pretty much the same and they give explicit instructions. They also offer help and the clerk herself will help if it's a simple divorce (no kids or arguments). They also require less forms (like 1/2) and one appearance. Fine.

I woke up this morning to a fraudulent charge of $185 from a company that helps write your own book. I had that removed. I had a charge for a service that I paid for but don't need $72.00 removed. 

Life got easier but not. At least it got more understandable.


----------



## havasu

When it rains, it pours!


----------



## havasu

I just got a message that unless I pay up $19.95, I will no longer have access here. Talk about paying to play!


----------



## seminole wind

havasu said:


> I just got a message that unless I pay up $19.95, I will no longer have access here. Talk about paying to play!


One good laugh for today!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,if your lawyer is giving you problems you can always threaten to go to the bar association.I hope you have records of everything.


----------



## CFAdmin

havasu said:


> I just got a message that unless I pay up $19.95, I will no longer have access here. Talk about paying to play!


Are you joking?

My phone company sent me a text saying if I used any more gigs my service would be affected. I called them up and yelled at them. I have unlimited everything. That means unlimited, not will affect your service if you use too much. I need a new phone.


----------



## havasu

Nope, no kidding. I guess I am also a supporting member, and this is why I got the message.


----------



## robin416

Austin said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> My phone company sent me a text saying if I used any more gigs my service would be affected. I called them up and yelled at them. I have unlimited everything. That means unlimited, not will affect your service if you use too much. I need a new phone.


Yeah, well they changed things up. Go over a certain amount, can't remember what it was now, and they will throttle your connection. There was a big stink about that late last month.

Bet you have Verizon.


----------



## seminole wind

My laptop is acting up. I am ready to throw it out the window.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> My laptop is acting up. I am ready to throw it out the window.


I threw a Toshiba laptop out in the yard once, dumped gas on it and lit a match to it, melted it down. The chickens wernt impressed.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a Toshiba.I paid $200 almost 2 yrs ago.I'm outta space and can't do any updates.Oh well,I can still come here.....


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I have a Toshiba.I paid $200 almost 2 yrs ago.I'm outta space and can't do any updates.Oh well,I can still come here.....


You can put less used files on a flash drive which is easy. Plug it in, look for it in your files, and drag what you want over to the flash. I have 3 with pictures now in a wallet.


----------



## seminole wind

I will go to the county court tomorrow and see how hard filing is to do. I think I have everything I need notarized. I may have to get one thing served by a deputy sheriff if needed. Lucky he lives next door!


----------



## CFAdmin

robin416 said:


> Yeah, well they changed things up. Go over a certain amount, can't remember what it was now, and they will throttle your connection. There was a big stink about that late last month.
> 
> Bet you have Verizon.


I'm on Sprint, and I was at 18. I forget what they said if I went up to there would be a problem but I was mad. I pay a lot for unlimited everything. I play Netflix or Youtube all night while I sleep and I stream it on Data. I know that eats it up but I don't care because it's unlimited.


----------



## seminole wind

I was reading and came across this thing on pdf's. I need to merge the pages into a document. Soooo, I upload, switch it to pdf, put them thru this resizer and merge the pages of a document together. I sent them, let's see what happens. I just hate it when I can't figure something out.


----------



## dawg53

Karen. To make things simple, like what you're going through computerwise with the paperwork nonsense with your lawyer...I wouldve told him, "I dont have a computer." Then he wouldve had to taken it by mail. 
I've done this before. Of course when I mail important documents, I send it certified mail with return receipt requested. It'll cost more, but they cant say they never received it when you got the receivers name on the returned receipt lol. 
I learned this the hard way when dealing with the VA. 
I continue to send important paperwork in this manner no matter what.
I dont trust computers.


----------



## seminole wind

I swear my laptop either hides things or messes them up. I had made a bunch of pdf document/files and poof! Some were gone. Well if he asks for the court costs, I'll say I'm not paying until all my files are ready to submit.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

what would we do without our devices!! we have our phones, 3 of them...youngest will not get one until she is 13 (house rule), then we have 2 kindles, although I use mine the most, 2 tablets that the girls use for games, 3 laptops, 1 I am using now, 2 DS game systems, 1 wii for Netflix and games every once in a while..... let's see, I feel like I am missing something.....oh yeah TV's..4. we have a "no technology rule" on school days until 5pm.


----------



## havasu

How did we ever survive back in the days when the only devices we had were our hands and our imagination?


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with technology and devices when raising my young 'uns.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Ha! quite well it would seem! we didn't get internet at home until last year.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

chickenqueen said:


> I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with technology and devices when raising my young 'uns.


its a tricky thing. I monitor what they do online, especially Instagram and snapchat. so many predators out there and just straight up nonsense and real life that I don't want them to see or know about, they are innocent and I am trying to keep them like that as long as I can. Dreaming, I know...but I can try!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

CQ , we raised ours the same way. They got outside and roamed the dry creek by our house and climbed trees.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,I feel for the kids these days.Some places it's not even safe to play outside.


----------



## seminole wind

havasu said:


> How did we ever survive back in the days when the only devices we had were our hands and our imagination?


We sure had a lot of fun and I'm glad I didn't miss it. With texting, no one talks anymore.


----------



## havasu

And God forbid, I drank from a garden hose and lived to tell about it!


----------



## dawg53

havasu said:


> And God forbid, I drank from a garden hose and lived to tell about it!


I still do.


----------



## nannypattyrn

dawg53 said:


> I still do.


Me, too!!


----------



## chickenqueen

I do,too,but I bought RV/boat drinking water hoses so no one is drinking lead(at least that's what the tag said).


----------



## havasu

Oh, I forgot to tell you I once rode a bicycle without a helmet. I am such a rebel!


----------



## nannypattyrn

OMG!  I never knew what a helmet was until I was grown and then some!


----------



## seminole wind

Without the garden hose, we'd go thirsty!


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I do,too,but I bought RV/boat drinking water hoses so no one is drinking lead(at least that's what the tag said).


I don't recall looking at a tag!


----------



## nannypattyrn

We drank water straight out of a well that I doubt had ever been tested and a hose that we rinsed the mud off in the garden.


----------



## dawg53

Bicycle helmet...never. Motorcycle helmet...always!
Nothing like drinking sulphur water or iron water right of the well; always cold, even during the summer, right Patty?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Absolutely, Dawg!! Completely agreed on the helmets! I get somewhat amused by horse riders with helmets, too! I guess it's just God's grace that I lived to adulthood and beyond!! Saddles, mostly out of the question, I much preferred bareback even for long rides in the outback.


----------



## havasu

My police motorcycle partner's sister took a fall off of a horse and was killed. It happens.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's why I said that it's a miracle that I'm still alive! I was a very young not so smart dare devil when it came to my horses.


----------



## seminole wind

I never wore a helmet until about 2008 when I boarded with some young girls who had to wear helmets to ride horses, and I was thinking - I'm an adult. Shouldn't I be setting an example?

And-In the upper Olympic circles, jumpers always wore helmets. Dressage people never did. It was the image with the top hat. Well a few well known people got hurt. Then the young lady who won Dressage at the Olympics twice now-had always worn a helmet due to her age. I think she was very brave competing with a helmet against all those traditional top hat dressers. But she surely set an example for thousands of riders . I have nothing but praise for her.


----------



## dawg53

Karen, you ought to see some of these knucklehead motorcyclists riding around up here without wearing a helmet. Not only that, they are dressed like they're going to the beach; wearing a tank top shirt, shorts, and flip flops or tennis shoes. And most of those jokers are on Harley's. I'm not kidding! 
At least most of the guys on crotch rockets are decked out in protective gear.
The goofballs on the Harley's must think their big bikes will protect them. Well, I got news for them. They're wrong!


----------



## chickenqueen

I was a Harley riding goofball,the helmet messed up my hair.........


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Karen, you ought to see some of these knucklehead motorcyclists riding around up here without wearing a helmet. Not only that, they are dressed like they're going to the beach; wearing a tank top shirt, shorts, and flip flops or tennis shoes. And most of those jokers are on Harley's. I'm not kidding!
> At least most of the guys on crotch rockets are decked out in protective gear.
> The goofballs on the Harley's must think their big bikes will protect them. Well, I got news for them. They're wrong!


In NY, my daughter's best friend's brother who I knew from 5 years on, as an almost adult was driving his motorcycle and was hit by a van in the opposite direction. I went to his funeral. It was very sad to see a young man, a good kid who never got into trouble be killed.


----------



## seminole wind

Finally, That lawyer said all my paperwork is ready to submit, so I'll be forwarding him court costs. Then I get a hearing date.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

I remember riding my 10 speed all day long, no supervision, no helmets and in flip flops....of course I had a few wrecks, one where I went over the handle bars, but no helmet would have saved me anyways.... Yay! on the paperwork...now have to get a hearing set. Hopefully it'll be before the end of the year!


----------



## CFAdmin

I had mopeds and motorscooters when I was a kid. A few of them. If hadn't been wearing a helmet on a couple of my wrecks I wouldn't be here today, and I was still here I wouldn't be the same person. I cracked a helmet once in a fall I fell so hard. I still kept riding them though.


----------



## seminole wind

We were such daredevils!


----------



## boskelli1571

My computer complaint has a twist...at least once a day the service vanishes - no access or anything. Had the company come by to check the satellite connection.
A guy with 'little man' syndrome starts to tell me that I have to cut the trees down b/c they keep moving!! I told him I hadn't noticed them walking around too much but would ask them to stand still when I'm online - he gave me a pitying look.
When he had gone I called the company and told them not to send him back - needless to say, the internet service hasn't improved


----------



## havasu

If the satellite dish doesn't have a clear shot to the satellites, then you will lose the signals. Try positioning the dish in a better area.


----------



## seminole wind

That stinks. Is that a common problem?


----------



## havasu

Yes it is. I demanded my satellite dish in a particular spot. The installer hesitantly installed it where I asked, but told me when the tree in the neighbor's yard grew a few feet higher, I would either need to cut down his tree or move my dish to another location. I'll deal with that tree when the time comes.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> That stinks. Is that a common problem?


Yep, that and rain.
I didnt have that problem with my big dish. It was cool watching the dish rotate from one side of the sky to the other and most TV channels were free. Not so with small satellite dishes.
Big dishes disappeared mostly due to conversion from analog signals to digital signals. Zoning regulations came into play as well.
A digital converter box came out, but with a price of almost $1,200, it wasnt worth it.


----------



## chickenqueen

I just bought a new converter box for the old antique tv I watch.It was $20.I remember the first one was almost $100 years ago.I got mad at the cable co. here,they kept raising the price and there was nothing to watch because I'd already watched it several times that month.So I bought an antenna and watch for free.There's quite a variety,new channels are always starting.I get Cinti,.N Kentucky,Columbus,Dayton,Akron and Indianapolis tv stations,depending on the way it points,which is on a remote.I don't miss the cable tv.Besides,around here we have one company that provides phone,internet and tv,the services went out a lot and they charged what they wanted.I have nothing through them anymore and I don't miss them or the bill.I have an I Phone for internet connections on my laptop but I carry and use a flip phone because I know how to use that and doing things on the I Phone makes me angry when it doesn't do what I want it to do.


----------



## dawg53

I hear you CQ. We have one year left on our Direct TV satellite contract, then we're going to ditch it. We're considering Youtu_beTV._


----------



## seminole wind

I don't think I can make it without cable tv. I have not watched the local abc, nbc, cbs channels in years except for Dennis the weather man.


----------



## dawg53

Honestly, I only watch the local news, particularly the weather. Also Georgia Bulldog football and that's it.


----------



## havasu

I hear that YouTube TV is $30 a month. For that much money, it better rub my feet as well.


----------



## dawg53

havasu said:


> I hear that YouTube TV is $30 a month. For that much money, it better rub my feet as well.


LOL. We have a year to decide what we're going to get. Many things can change between now and then, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## seminole wind

$30 a month is pretty cheap considering I pay $143 a month for cable and internet (plus one rental normal box, one HD premium box, God knows what else I'm paying for, oh yea and a modem.


----------



## dawg53

We're paying about $110 a month for Direct TV, internet and phone altogether. We have the most basic Direct TV package + locals, no more than 200 minutes for long distance phone calls per month, wireless internet.


----------



## havasu

You will still need internet service to get the YouTube subscription. We currently pay $67, then add $30 for the YouTube, which is $97. You can get Direct as a new subscriber for $100 a month. 

What we are going to to is cancel our Directv service which is in my G/F's name, wait a few days, then subscribe under my name and get the introductory package for a year. This is suppose to be recommended by Directv personnel to save money.


----------



## dawg53

With that $30 YoutubeTV, we'd get a bunch more channels than we're getting now off Direct TV.


----------



## havasu

But with free YouTube, you get just as many, right?


----------



## dawg53

If I'm not mistaken, regular Youtube isnt live streaming, right? 
I'm not that savvy on all this TV tech stuff. We've talked about just getting a digital TV antenna and rigging it up outside. There's a guy at the flea market that sells them not far from where we live. I'll be paying him a visit later down the road and get more info.
There's so many options nowadays and it's confusing...at least for me lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We pay $66 monthly for dish satellite tv. We have an expandded pkg because my Jim loves tv. I can live w/o it because I love to read. 
We almost went to direct tv because at the time he was paying $100 and he was looking for something cheaper. Dish tv made us a new offer so we kept it.
Our phones and internet are through our local cable company.
He loves to haggle for better pricing.


----------



## havasu

A trick we use often is to call your satellite company and demand to ask for the retention department. Do not talk to any other person. Once you are in the retention department, tell them that you demand to get some free or discounted offers, or you will be cancelling their service. We do this once every 3 months, and are saving about $50 a month for the free promotions they offer us, in order to save a customer.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Havasu, you sound like my hubs! He does that on our Sirius radio, too!


----------



## dawg53

My wife haggles with AT&T often. She puts it on speaker phone so's I can hear the conversation. It can be funny sometimes.
I dont like dealing with them. I dont have the patience waiting to speak to someone.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol, Dawg! I bet that's funny. My hubs can get pretty verbal and he's a hoot, too! 
If he happens to answer his phone to a telemarketer, he starts talking "Indian" which he is but does not speak the language. He just makes a bunch of "words" up.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

Love it! We are paying up to $120 for satellite and $200 for cell and unlimited internet. We have dish and when the wind blows or it rains or.... we lose service. Hubby and girls watch I would rather shut it down and just stream whatever but it’s football season and nascar so won’t happen anytime soon. He tried to call the other day and got someone overseas that couldn’t speak English so he hung up and tried 3 times and finally gave up


----------



## havasu

Now that Directv merged with that other stupid company, when you have an issue, they expect to be able to ship new boxes out, then you have to replace them and spend hours trying to figure out the dad-burn replacement crap. My neighbor told me a trick that I will soon be using. 

When they ask you to unplug their box, push reset buttons, etc, just tell them you are 92 years old and can't get out of your wheelchair. They will send out a service guy to do all the work, just like they use to, but won't charge you a service charge. Once the guy comes out, they will not mention anything about your handicap, but for some unknown reason, you are receiving a free service call.


----------



## havasu

On Serious radio, a forum I frequent tells us that in order to receive the maximum discount, you HAVE to mention that you use Pandora Radio (which is free, and they know it) and you are seriously considering cancelling your subscription and they will cut the price down to $25 every 5 months for full channels. My G/F uses this trick every 5 months, and it works!


----------



## nannypattyrn

They are running a sale in our area $60 for 6 months. They are also having a free "preview" th 14th through the 27th.


----------



## dawg53

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Love it! We are paying up to $120 for satellite and $200 for cell and unlimited internet. We have dish and when the wind blows or it rains or.... we lose service. Hubby and girls watch I would rather shut it down and just stream whatever but it's football season and nascar so won't happen anytime soon. He tried to call the other day and got someone overseas that couldn't speak English so he hung up and tried 3 times and finally gave up


That's the way it is with AT&T, always get someone from overseas, cant understand what they're saying half the time


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

mu hubby refuses to talk to anyone like that. I am about to take it over and get that monthly bill down, with the monthly outgo that is ever out of control..this time of the year is expensive any little bit we can save helps!


----------



## havasu

I recently had to call Directv on an issue, and ended up talking to a gal who was obviously from India, based on her horrible English. I was always told that if you demand to talk to someone in America, they have to transfer you to someone here in the US. When I told her I could not understand her, and demanded to speak to someone in the US, she got all "pissy" with me saying her English was perfect and she refused to transfer me. I told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor, and she finally transferred me to someone in the US.


----------



## seminole wind

Finally got a notice from the court that they will be sending a date in the future. It took long enough to get to this.


----------



## havasu

Good for you. Does your state require a 6 month delay after the papers are signed like Kommiefornia?


----------



## chickenqueen

Kommiefornia,that's a good one.


----------



## seminole wind

It should go pretty quick.


----------

